# Another run of the mill beetle build.... oh wait no its not.



## ellersvt1 (Sep 9, 2014)

ok I am new to this forum but not new to custom cars at all. this is however my first vw beetle. I got bored one day and decided to see what craigslist had to offer.
a few of my goals 
1. a unique car that no one has ever seen built.
2. a true sleeper
3. a cheap build
4. a driver as I drive 500+ miles one way to work each week

I came across a 98 beetle shell for $250.00. I passed it up at first as I wasn't really sure what I wanted. A few days later I came across a 2001 Bonneville ssei that was totaled but the engine was in great shape. they come factory with a supercharged 3.8 and an automatic tranny. i started thinking about what could be done with the drivetrain out of the Bonneville, then i remembered the beetle shell i found. i started thinking how cool and different it would be to put the two together to make one. so i measured and had my heart broke when the drivetrain would not fit in the front without cutting into the frame (unibody) of the beetle. i was ready to forget the beetle and buy a fiero when i had an amazing idea. i thought to my self, i said "self, i have never seen a rear engine new beetle." sure they are out there but i have never seen one. so i started measuring a beetle at the local scrap yard and figured why not. so i bought the beetle shell i found on craigslist and the Bonneville off my buddy and started stripping and cutting stuff apart

<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/Ellersvt1/media/inbox_1026__draft_1410044361121.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q519/Ellersvt1/inbox_1026__draft_1410044361121.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo inbox_1026__draft_1410044361121.jpeg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/Ellersvt1/media/inbox_1005__draft_1410044180796.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q519/Ellersvt1/inbox_1005__draft_1410044180796.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo inbox_1005__draft_1410044180796.jpeg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/Ellersvt1/media/inbox_995__draft_1410044089189.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q519/Ellersvt1/inbox_995__draft_1410044089189.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo inbox_995__draft_1410044089189.jpeg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/Ellersvt1/media/inbox_993__draft_1410044087396.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q519/Ellersvt1/inbox_993__draft_1410044087396.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo inbox_993__draft_1410044087396.jpeg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/Ellersvt1/media/inbox_994__draft_1410044087990.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q519/Ellersvt1/inbox_994__draft_1410044087990.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo inbox_994__draft_1410044087990.jpeg"/></a>

I cut the unibody off the Bonneville 
<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/Ellersvt1/media/20140830_180506-1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q519/Ellersvt1/20140830_180506-1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20140830_180506-1.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/Ellersvt1/media/inbox_1002__draft_1410044179591.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q519/Ellersvt1/inbox_1002__draft_1410044179591.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo inbox_1002__draft_1410044179591.jpeg"/></a>


----------



## ellersvt1 (Sep 9, 2014)

my next step was to put the unibody in the rear of the beetle so I made my measurments and cuts then welded it in
<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/Ellersvt1/media/inbox_1008__draft_1410044210674.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q519/Ellersvt1/inbox_1008__draft_1410044210674.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo inbox_1008__draft_1410044210674.jpeg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/Ellersvt1/media/20140902_154655.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q519/Ellersvt1/20140902_154655.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20140902_154655.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/Ellersvt1/media/20140902_154651.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q519/Ellersvt1/20140902_154651.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20140902_154651.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/Ellersvt1/media/inbox_1006__draft_1410044181236.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q519/Ellersvt1/inbox_1006__draft_1410044181236.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo inbox_1006__draft_1410044181236.jpeg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/Ellersvt1/media/inbox_1013__draft_1410044224098.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q519/Ellersvt1/inbox_1013__draft_1410044224098.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo inbox_1013__draft_1410044224098.jpeg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/Ellersvt1/media/inbox_997__draft_1410044118192.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q519/Ellersvt1/inbox_997__draft_1410044118192.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo inbox_997__draft_1410044118192.jpeg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/Ellersvt1/media/inbox_988__draft_1410044068761.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q519/Ellersvt1/inbox_988__draft_1410044068761.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo inbox_988__draft_1410044068761.jpeg"/></a>


----------



## ellersvt1 (Sep 9, 2014)

this is a pic of how I tied in the strut tower
<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/Ellersvt1/media/20140905_122808.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q519/Ellersvt1/20140905_122808.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20140905_122808.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/Ellersvt1/media/20140905_122826.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q519/Ellersvt1/20140905_122826.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20140905_122826.jpg"/></a>


----------



## ellersvt1 (Sep 9, 2014)

engine is in all that's left is a little bit of wiring and plumbing. also decided to use the rear deck of the Bonneville as the firewall in the back of the bug
<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/Ellersvt1/media/20140919_134650.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q519/Ellersvt1/20140919_134650.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20140919_134650.jpg"/></a>


----------



## ellersvt1 (Sep 9, 2014)

picked this up as I am doing something different I figure I might as well go big.
<a href="http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/Ellersvt1/media/_3-3.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q519/Ellersvt1/_3-3.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo _3-3.jpeg"/></a>


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

You have my attention sir! :thumbup:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

Wow:beer::thumbup:

Maybe the closest thing I've seen here on the vortex is the guy with the double engine jetta...front and rear. I can't find the link but it is truly insane.


----------



## ellersvt1 (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

Incredibly cool build, looking forward to seeing the progress.
Happy building in 2015!
opcorn:


----------



## ellersvt1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Look at dat ass!!!!!


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

What do you have to do to title, license , insure, etc to make this a legal driver...like you mention in your first post?


----------



## ellersvt1 (Sep 9, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with what I've done so the clear titls on the red beetle I started with is sufficient here in the state of kentucky


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

Awesome. Cant wait to see whats next.


----------



## kstu20v (Jul 4, 2008)

Following!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

You can call it the BEvil!


----------



## DrTrae (May 31, 2005)

I saw that 3.8SC motor and thought "Ugh.. Really?"
But then I saw you cut the rear out.
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## litterbug (Apr 18, 2002)

RHD cause' LHD would have been too easy? Fantastic looking project and a much better way to use the rear storage area in the Beetle.

Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

This is awesome. Looking forward to an update.


----------

